# SPI Shark (pic included)



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

I took this pic of the guys next to me after they caught this shark. They were using whiting and yaking it out past the second gut... We were probably about 10 miles North of beach access #6.

http://i511.photobucket.com/albums/s357/dennis_1999/SummersCommunion001.jpg


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

cool pic Dennis!


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks Java. It was really neat to see they fight it for a while and then land that shark. My son and daughter had a ball looking at it up close...


----------



## San Martian (Feb 20, 2007)

Is that a Blacktip? Looks a little pale to me


----------



## Jess (May 18, 2008)

sweeet!


----------



## Alex3 (Mar 29, 2006)

Dang you're just having all kinds of fun down there.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Negative ... it's a sandbar shark.



San Martian said:


> Is that a Blacktip? Looks a little pale to me


----------



## 88gmcjimmy (Apr 25, 2006)

Its a blacktip shark. If you look close at the fins you can see the balck tips.


----------



## SP (Sep 28, 2006)

88gmcjimmy said:


> Its a blacktip shark. If you look close at the fins you can see the balck tips.


I agree BT. Sand Bars have a larger Dorsal Fin and don't usually show up till the water temps get lower.


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

It did seem to look like a black tip when I was there looking at it; its just that I really don't know all too much about sharks...


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

Nice shark. I am with you Dennis. I don't know much about sharks. Just the basics. They bite, they swim, and if you catch one they taste good.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

not all black tips have black tips on fins


----------

